# Honey/Maple Syrup mixture?



## Dale Larsen

Does anyone have a recipe or mixture ratio for a Honey/Maple Syrup mixture?

I'm considering mixing honey with some of my maple syrup this year. I believe the flavors would mix well, and I wonder if the antibacterial properties of honey would reduce the potential of mold in the maple syrup.

Am I correct in thinking this? Anyone tried it?


----------



## katmike

I do maple sugaring myself... another hobby that's grown out-of-control. However, mixing the two had never occured to me. They have their own unique taste, so that's probably why I've not really considered it.


----------



## Dale Larsen

I found a formula for a maple/honey combination on a recipe website. It calls for a 50/50 mix, and a small amount of butter. I did add the butter to mine, but in retrospect, I’d recommend waiting to add the butter until just before you use it. I think it will keep longer without the butter in the mix.
I like the flavor. You taste both flavors, but it’s almost like you taste the maple and the honey on different parts of the tongue. 
I heated the mixture just enough so the canning jars would seal, kept one in the refrigerator, and froze the rest. (the honey did not separate or crystallize, and because of the maple syrup, it remains a thick liquid, even frozen) If you put it in a fancy jar, I think it would make a nice gift.
Even if you live in town, you might find a tree to tap. One large tree should produce about 40 gallons of sap and boil down to about a quart of syrup. And bees are even raised in New York City.


----------



## Chef Isaac

are you looking to make like a maple flavored honey to sell?


----------

